# What is surge area?



## jbsan (Oct 17, 2015)

To get the surge fare who is located in surge area? driver, rider and both?


----------



## bhurst10 (Jan 2, 2016)

It is based on the rider location.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

jbsan said:


> To get the surge fare who is located in surge area? driver, rider and both?


The rider has to be in the surge area. You can be in it or close by it, but most likely you'll have to be in the surge area to get the surge pings.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Don't deadhead, driving all the way over to a surge, learn where they tend to be for the times you are working. The surges can change and what was a 2x can disappear with the flood of drivers or fewer pax. Sit and park is best, less gas, mileage, where and tear and especially lack of insurance you thought you were told you had that you don't.


----------

